# Should I be concerned with M&P



## Wigglesdabum (Jul 12, 2009)

Well I bought my M&P about a year ago. I am starting to lose confidence in it from all the threads ive seen questioning the M&P's reliability.I saw one torture test where the M&P lasted over 63K rounds. Ive also heard accounts where the M&P had a FTE and FTF. I would put alot of rounds threw mind and test it for myself but im currently in the USMC so I cant make it home every weekend to fire it. Let me know what you think of it. If there are small fixes I can do to it to make it more reliable, on the level of a glock or sig.. Please let me know. -Wiggles


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

You can check the forums for any gun made and see the same posts for that weapon on their reliability, etc. The ones with the gripes are going to be the ones who are posting. They are just as reliable as any of the other brands and I'm totally satisfied with mine, which I use as my carry gun. So far, over 500 Police Depts have made the switch to the S&W M&P's. That should tell you something.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If someone is pointing an M&P at you then you should be concerned.

I have an M&P40 with around 20,000 rounds of flawless performance. My Grandson has an M&P9 with around 10,000 rounds of flawless performance.

Millions of guns have been sold this year. Some of the Glock, Sig. Springfield, Taurus and even S&W pistols will have a problem. It doesn't sound like yours has been one of them.

Keep it clean and full of reasonable quality ammo and it should serve the duties you outlined quite well. There are no fixes you should automaticaly apply.

Thank you for your service. :smt1099

tumbleweed


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

:smt1099 Thank you for your service. I don't think you need to worry about your M&P unless you've had problems with your particular piece. I've owned the 9 for two years and have yet to experience any kind of malfunction.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The M&P is a fine weapon and will give you years of trouble free service. Thanks:smt1099


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*thanks devil dog*

Just shot 100 rounds this weekend through my MP40 at a defensive pistol shoot and not so much as a hickup. When taping the holes there where a lot of comments, "wow good shootin buddy." My glock would have never shot this good.

Scott
US Navy Seabee '90-'94:smt066


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

I own 2...Compact 9,and a compact 45...They're awesome shooting guns...The mags on my 45 had to break in a little...other than that,they are flawless ....


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

TheReaper said:


> The M&P is a fine weapon and will give you years of trouble free service. Thanks:smt1099


What he said.


----------



## MAGNUS (Mar 21, 2009)

I have two M&P 40's Have never had a problem with either. this gun will serve you well. Also thank you for your service!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got about 5,000rds through mine and could care less what other people think about it as it works every time for me. I use it for home defense and the range. Great pistol.


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

My M&P9FS has been 100% reliable through well over a 1000 rounds - never even a hiccup. Nearly every week you read about some agency or another making the switch to the M&P. IMHO, you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about. Mine is my primary gun, and I trust my life to it.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

i have an mp40c that has an annoying tendency to lock open with rounds still in the mag, and also not always lock open on an empty mag.

and no, i'm not contacting the slide catch during firing.

i sent it to smith who replace the slide catch and spring, but it still persists. 

i'll send it again, give them a second chance, and if it still does it, i might sell it.

it never has ftf or fte though.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll wager the ones that have had problems with the M&P have done something they seen in a gun rag to it or have not properly maintained the weapon. I've seen many M&P's that have had tons of ammo through them and they have worked as expected. The couple I did see have problems had owners that rather messed with the weapon without the know how to do it properly or never cleaned it.

A poor grip can effect how thew weapon operates also. 
There are reasons that there are classes to learn how to propriety handle a weapon. You don't do it right and you can and will have problems. and many times you will see in some peoples reviews on pistols that it's a case of a poor mechanic blaming his tools.

The M&P is a fine weapon. I do not own one but it has more to do with personal preference than it does the weapons ability to preform. There's a reason the M&P sells the way it does. It's a good weapon.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I'll wager the ones that have had problems with the M&P have done something they seen in a gun rag to it or have not properly maintained the weapon. I've seen many M&P's that have had tons of ammo through them and they have worked as expected. The couple I did see have problems had owners that rather messed with the weapon without the know how to do it properly or never cleaned it.
> 
> A poor grip can effect how thew weapon operates also.
> There are reasons that there are classes to learn how to propriety handle a weapon. You don't do it right and you can and will have problems. and many times you will see in some peoples reviews on pistols that it's a case of a poor mechanic blaming his tools.
> ...


i'll wager you're incorrect. :smt039

never "messed" with mine in any way. i keep it spotless too, cleaning it if even i've only shot 50 rounds through it.

i also use tetra grease for lubrication.

and as i've been shooting for 15 years, my grip is quite "proper".


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

dances with guns said:


> i'll wager you're incorrect. :smt039
> 
> never "messed" with mine in any way. i keep it spotless too, cleaning it if even i've only shot 50 rounds through it.
> 
> ...


And you're having problems with your M&P?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The same slide lock part is used in the full size as is used in the compact.

The only complaint I have heard regarding full size slide locks is they are too hard to release when new. I used stone's on mine to make them easier to release.

There have been a number of complaints on the M&P forum regarding compact models slide release failing as described by dances.

I have not owned a compact M&P but friends with significant levels of experience have and do.

I was involved in breakin of a couple of said compacts and know that they required a bit of extra attention to grip. None of the individuals I am talking about can be accused of limp wristing but had occasional difficulty while becoming accustomed to the characteristics of the compact.

These people are known to go through 1,000 rounds in a day so they fairly rapidly adjusted but it is obvious to me that as with many small auto's the M&P compact versions requires close attention to grip.

I don't own a compact because I can hide a full size just as well and a few extra ounces don't bother me.

A particular gun may have a specific defect but generaly speaking the M&P compact is just a bit more difficult to operate than the full size.

It is a pretty well known fact that small autos have historicaly been less forgiving than bigger ones. The M&Pc is one of them critters.


----------



## omle54 (Mar 5, 2009)

TOF said:


> If someone is pointing an M&P at you then you should be concerned.
> 
> I have an M&P40 with around 20,000 rounds of flawless performance. My Grandson has an M&P9 with around 10,000 rounds of flawless performance.
> 
> ...


No issues with any of the four that I have. Well over 20,000 rounds out of these 4 pistols combined. Not one FTF FTE no mag drop no light primer hits, zero problems of any kind. I'm so happy with the M&P's other than a ruger sp-101 and a s&w 617 M&P's are the only ones I own. All glock's, Kahr's, Springfield's and Beretta's have been sold.


----------

